

Justin Kan: Apps I've been using this year - mjdipietro
http://areallybadidea.com/apps-ive-been-using-this-year

======
karolisd
Why haven't I heard of WorkFlowy before, it looks exactly like my text files
and notebooks!

~~~
eberfreitas
I like Checkvist better, but WorkFlowy looks nice! I'll stick with Checkvist.

